# Training the Apprentice



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is funny or painfull to watch:blink::laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I still really wish I had a picture of the guy I had bending 1" rigid. He didn't want help, so I just let him go, I turned around to find him wedged against a railing, hanging off the bender like this:


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Little of both, could have showed him a few different techniques to make it easier.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

That's hilarious, back to back 90's on an 1 1/4 EMT...:laughing:

A tip for those that don't know, is to put the end of the EMT against a concrete wall


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

very hard to watch, i just wanna grab it from him


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That's hilarious, back to back 90's on an 1 1/4 EMT...:laughing:
> 
> A tip for those that don't know, is to put the end of the EMT against a concrete wall


 
Yep.....brace it against something. It cuts a third of the work away when you brace it:thumbsup:


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, that was painful to watch.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'm laughing now but on Monday I have an 1-1/4" EMT to run with a couple offsets in it :laughing:


----------



## Michael86 (Nov 13, 2014)

I learned about the concrete wall after traveling about 50 yards for one 90! Lmao! I weigh 120 soaking wet so I needed all the tips I could get.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Wrong on so many levels


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> That's hilarious, back to back 90's on an 1 1/4 EMT...:laughing:
> 
> A tip for those that don't know, is to put the end of the EMT against a concrete wall


 harry your givin away secrets that need to be learned the hard way!
learning is half the fun:laughing:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Tomorrow we have a class where the apprentices have to make a 90 degree stub up with an inch and a quarter hand bender. I do one first as a demo and then sit back and watch. :laughing::laughing:

We put them in pairs but each guy needs to bend one. 

I find they always give up with the technique half way and end up kinking it.


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

I usually put the tail end of the pipe into a room corner.


----------



## bull mike (Nov 4, 2014)

That's what apprentices are for is bending all conduit bigger than 1 inch. Ha Ha!


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

I had bent pipe in highschool, (1/2 EMT, 3/4 EMT) And showed my PM some pictures of work (Offsets, saddles, etc.) I had done with that. Then my first day on the job, I get sent out to bend some 1" rigid with the step bender, biggest pain in the ass I ever had haha.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Jordan.M said:


> I had bent pipe in highschool, (1/2 EMT, 3/4 EMT) And showed my PM some pictures of work (Offsets, saddles, etc.) I had done with that. Then my first day on the job, I get sent out to bend some 1" rigid with the step bender, biggest pain in the ass I ever had haha.


My two weakest skills in vocational HS was bending conduit and mechanical drafting.

So an EC hires me during summer break to do bending and drawing


----------

